# Council Properties and reptiles



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya, was wondering if anyone can help me, I want to know what is going on!
A couple of weeks ago someone mentioned that they were no longer allowed to keep reptiles in their council house and had to give their gecko to a friend, I didn't think to ask more at the time...
Since then we have been given (or bought from customers) 2 sub-adult iguanas, a non-feeding baby iguana, a frilled dragon, a corn snake, a russian ratsnake, two terrapins and a bosc monitor.
We have also been offered (for silly money) tortoises, geckos and beardies, and a big Nile Monitor for free - but where do you put one of those?! (Sorry Dave @ Luton Reptile Rescue - I gave them your number!)
Now, we do get things from time to time, and people try to get us to buy their pets for more than we sell them for, but never this many in such a short amount of time.
They have all had stories of unable to house/not enough time ect, but I was wondering if they were in any way connected to a change in council policy - or even stronger policing of an existing policy.
I'm not worried about finding homes for them, just wondered if this is a big things and should I be clearing out the quarantine vivs?!
Thanks for any help - local or otherwise!
Ally


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Unless it's written into your tennancy agreement,and as long as the animals in question are not DWA listed theres no legal reason for a Council to tell anyone they must get rid of their pets,unless they are causing damage or annoyance to neighbours.Basically if it's not in the tennancy or the 1984 housing act they have no right to insist you get rid.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

barrym said:


> Unless it's written into your tennancy agreement,and as long as the animals in question are not DWA listed theres no legal reason for a Council to tell anyone they must get rid of their pets,unless they are causing damage or annoyance to neighbours.Basically if it's not in the tennancy or the 1984 housing act they have no right to insist you get rid.


You are supposed to ask for permission for animals under council tenancy. Personally though I said I had 2 snakes when I moved in here. I had 21 at the time + lizards +turtles. I then went and got a bengal cat and cut a big hole in the front-door for a cat-flap (without asking). The housing woman has been here but not batted an eyelid. As long as they don't get complaints they don't really care TBH.


----------



## Maddie (Aug 19, 2007)

As said above, shouldn't be a problem as long as they are being cared for and aren't causing problems and/or trashing the place. We have a whole farm at our council house, however we have bought it over the last few months, so no more worries : victory:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> You are supposed to ask for permission for animals
> under council tenancy
I looked at the birmingham council tenancy agreement. There are a few prohibitions like DWA animals. You also can't keep 'unsuitable' animals. And you can only keep a reasonable number of animals.
I can't see why reptiles would be excluded. Unfortunately there is plenty of wiggle room if someone on the council decided that reptiles were unsuitable.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

barrym said:


> Unless it's written into your tennancy agreement,and as long as the animals in question are not DWA listed theres no legal reason for a Council to tell anyone they must get rid of their pets,unless they are causing damage or annoyance to neighbours.Basically if it's not in the tennancy or the 1984 housing act they have no right to insist you get rid.


i live in a council house and i've never had any trouble with having any pets.


----------



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

I live in housing assosiation which is basically same rules as the council... I've never had no problems... Aslong as the animals aren't bothering anyone and its not stated in your tenancy agreement, then it shouldn't be an issue...

Unless the council had received complaints:whistling2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

i only have tenancy restrictions on the amount of cats and dogs on mine.

My housing officer has been out to visit my property a few times last year (due to planned work they needed to carry out) and she's seen all the reps and inverts i keep and was quite interested in them...although she said she wouldnt keep them herself :lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

for councils in tyne and wear you you can only keep one snake and it can't get over 3ft in length. you can keep any ammount of lizards though.

you'll need to look at the individual agreement as diff councils have diff rules


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i check through the agreement when i signed it and i signed under the condition i couldnt get a dog (because im in a one bed flat with no private garden) and appart from that nothing noisey, smelly or would cause annoyance. It didnt say "no reps" or "no pets"


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys!
I wonder why the sudden increase in unwanted pets (big ones especially) round this way then?
Probably just a coincidence...


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Iv'e just moved from 1 council house to another (same council)
Iv'e kept reps in the same house for 16yrs+ problem only arose when moving & housing officer saw what i had? He threw a pi##y fit saying '' no way matey'' i complained & was allowed to keep them all.
my comments to the argument was that all my viv's are locked.& they are all in 1 locked room which only i have a key for.
Basically if you are going to be a coucil tennant just ask ''are PETS alowed?''
Dont mention reptiles at all unless asked.


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

i live in council and have read tenacy agrement, vant see anything, also have a friend that has well lets say a few reps lol, and he dont have any problems, and has had alot of work done, in his house


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Council Properties and reptiles.*

Councils housing rules, differ around the country.
If you move in with a pet, ect. (not communal flats.) they cannot make you get rid of said pet. 
Under the terms of the tenancy act, if you have no pets I.E.Cats /dogs before you move in. you are not allowed to get 1 after signing the tenants agreement. 
You of course can keep birds, such as budgies ect.
As been stated from other answerers, long as the reptiles are not under the DWA., things should be fine.
But in saying that tho, there is a DWA that live in our gardens and you can keep as a pet and they do have a nasty bite, and thats the Crossed backed Spider. (oh yeah and Red ants to. ) So really rules things out a bit dont it. Sometimes the councils are a bit >>> :crazy:


----------



## C.C. Rider (Nov 19, 2007)

Perhaps the glut is because it is just after Christmas and people are using the council as an excuse...


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

C.C. Rider said:


> Perhaps the glut is because it is just after Christmas and people are using the council as an excuse...


 
Just like kittens and puppies that are not wanted. :cussing: :censor::censor:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

This is happening near us too.

there are more reptile shops in this area than it can support. Reptile are accessable and within months of two new reptile shops opening in the area the local ad-mag and even the mansfield local paper are stuffed with reps.

Mainly of the bosc-cwd-beardie-tort variety, the type stuff in reptile shops that grows quickly and turns out you ahve to spend money on!

Not a dig at reptile shops by the way, more the ones who "omit" information.


----------

